# What IS a reasonable price for a PPD?



## Curtis McHail (Nov 7, 2009)

Everybody put on your riot gear! Everybody has seen "PPDs" of various degrees of quality in the dogs themselves and their training selling for upwards of $80,000 BUT. The question is: What is a reasonable price for a Personal Protection Dog (not looking for the tired debate of if they're needed, why they shouldn't be needed, blah blah).

If the dog in question is an excellent dog, a dog ANYBODY would like (we all know several such dogs, dogs anybody wouldn't mind owning). And is trained as a reliable PPD with awesome OB, no commando stealth specialized training where he learns how to don a gas mask and man a machine gun turret (yes I'm being sarcastic). And is a stable, social dog. And is a serious dog who'll bite more than jute. What would his value be?

And no "Confucius says...value is in the eye of the beholder" cop out answers either! [-X


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I think it depends on how much training the dog has and what it's capable of doing,but $6-10k would be reasonable for a really good dog. Hips and elbows should be done.


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

Personally, I think you should just buy a pup with good solid nerves from parents with good solid temperaments who have the drive for bite work. 

Look for parents who are not easily made to bark, or given to quick aggression, social dogs, but will still bite and enjoy bite work. If you show up to look at the parents and there are barking and being reactive dogs then pass up on them. Most people see a dog showing teeth and barking and going crazy and think they have a great dog. You have a nerve bag. The quiet dogs are the one who will bring it to someone if they have to. 

You can find a Malinois breeder and pick up a dog for around 700.00 and learn to train the dog yourself. You save a lot of money and keep yourself from being taken for thousands of dollars and you learn how to work the dog yourself. Stay away from the bulldog breed and the mastiffs. Most of these dogs are not cut out for the work and have very low thresholds and usually thin nerved due to poor breeding. Most of the breeders make the same mistake by assuming that a reactive dog is a good dog. In reality, they are just destroying these breeds.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

It might help to have a good foundation in sport dogs before you go into personal protection. Thats what I decided to do. There are a lot of scams out there and you won't know what to look for in a dog or pup if you have 0 experience with these types of dogs.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

First off there are too many definitions of what a PPD is to put a price on them in general . Some view a PPD as one who just serves as a deterance only needing it to bark and look scarey . Others want a super ninja K9 that can surmount any obstacle and run through fire to attack someone . 

Can't put a " reasonable price" on something that comes in some many different packages . 

But if I was selling them from the looks of the market the more you charge for them the more likely someone will buy it .


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Jim can you put a price on a kick ass green K-9 prospect? I really think people in the market for a PPD should expect nothing less.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If it is a dog that everyone would agree on, 10,000 is a reasonable price, maybe a bit low.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> If it is a dog that everyone would agree on, 10,000 is a reasonable price, maybe a bit low.


I'd be whipping Junior Mint in to shape if I was you \\/


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

"First off there are too many definitions of what a PPD is to put a price on them in general."

A PPD is a dog that is friendly until told not to be.

"Some view a PPD as one who just serves as a deterance only needing it to bark and look scarey."

This is a protection alert dog. 

"Others want a super ninja K9 that can surmount any obstacle and run through fire to attack someone."

This is an executive protection dog.

"But if I was selling them from the looks of the market the more you charge for them the more likely someone will buy it ."

What a true statement! Many people have called looking to buy a PPD. When I tell them a price of 45, they say "45 thousand, I say "no 45 hundred." Now they don't want the dog.  
We have a name for the people that charge crazy prices for PPD, "crooks".


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jonathan , you showed some good examples of other "titles" of dogs in the protection field . 

Just go back and read some of the many threads on this forum and others regarding what others believe or want in a PPD . They are all over the map and there are currently no official titles given to differentiate the types .


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Can we at least agree that a PPD should never go any farther than the end of a 6 foot leash?

Plus, IMO an executive protection dog should also be a EDD. Being able to search you car before you get in can help you sleep better.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I'd be whipping Junior Mint in to shape if I was you 

If I ever need a PP dog, I will just go get a cattle dog. Mean SOB's no training necessary, and the dogs really are one person dogs.

**** 10 grand. LOL


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Curtis McHail said:


> Everybody put on your riot gear! Everybody has seen "PPDs" of various degrees of quality in the dogs themselves and their training selling for upwards of $80,000 BUT. The question is: What is a reasonable price for a Personal Protection Dog (not looking for the tired debate of if they're needed, why they shouldn't be needed, blah blah).
> 
> If the dog in question is an excellent dog, a dog ANYBODY would like (we all know several such dogs, dogs anybody wouldn't mind owning). And is trained as a reliable PPD with awesome OB, no commando stealth specialized training where he learns how to don a gas mask and man a machine gun turret (yes I'm being sarcastic). And is a stable, social dog. And is a serious dog who'll bite more than jute. What would his value be?
> 
> And no "Confucius says...value is in the eye of the beholder" cop out answers either! [-X


with the criteria you were given above... maybe 12g? you need to know right people to get such a dog at a "reasonable price" as you put it.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Jim can you put a price on a kick ass green K-9 prospect? I really think people in the market for a PPD should expect nothing less.


I can't answer for Jim. I can however say the going price around this neck of the woods, for a green dual purpose prospect for PSD is between 5 and 7 thousand. we aren't talking puppies. The dog is tested for its' potential and hips are xrayed. I have, on 3 occasions, purchased locally bred dogs from a small breeder, GSD's, in West TN for 3,500. I'd take more of them if they were available. I don't think I'm any different than a lot of police trainers, we aren't all that concerned about ancestry. 

DFrost


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

We pay around $7,000 for most of our green dogs . I wouldn't say they are all "kickass" when we get them . They are getting younger and younger now when we get them(around 12months) . They do come with a return agreement though if they don't workout and the vendor will replace the dog .

David our head trainer is the same as you in ancestory . When I was a trainer he would usually through the pedigrees out when they came with the dog . I used to have to beat him to the paperwork when the dogs came in to get a look at the pedigrees .


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim, I just never thought I was buying history, ha ha. I'm only impressed about what a dog can do for me, not where he came from. Since I'm not in the breeding business it just doesn't really matter. In my mind, it's all in the selection of that particular dog.

DFrost


----------



## Curtis McHail (Nov 7, 2009)

Awesome answers guys! So far I agree mostly with Jeff. Don't think it'd be worth it to sell much less than $8,000 (if you train the dogs RIGHT) and I've yet to see a dog worth much more than $15,000 (IMO) unless he's got 4 testicles and has 10 sons in the Nationals by his 4th birthday LMAO! :lol:


----------

